# Acer Chromebook R11 Keyboard Not Working

## excelereight

I've been stumped on this one for the last week.  I'm attempting to configure my kernel for my R11 Chromebook (Google Cyan), but for the life of me I can't get the integrated keyboard to work. I've booted from an Arch Live USB and run 'make localmodconfig' to get my initial configuration, but I still can't get a working keyboard.

I get the following errors in dmesg:

```

[  +0.016313] cherryview-pinctrl INT33FF:01: Failed to translate GPIO to IRQ

[  +0.003374] ERROR: Unable to locate IOAPIC for GSI 184

[  +0.002357] genirq: Flags mismatch irq 182. 00002002 (ELAN0000:00) vs. 00000080 (i8042)

[  +0.000060] elan_i2c i2c-ELAN0000:00: cannot register irq=182

```

And any time I press a key, I get

```

elants_i2c i2c-ELAN0001:00: unknown packet ff ff ff ff

```

Is the touchscreen grabbing keyboard input? Any ideas are welcome.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Looks like i2c

Have you set all i2c related things?

have you checked how the HID is connected?

does any related linux works on that hardware? if so check how they access these HID.

HAve you checked hte net if someone else has already solved this issue for any other linux distro?

 *Quote:*   

> R11 Chromebook (Google Cyan),

 

I think this uses some linux realted kernel?

 *Quote:*   

> elants_i2c i2c-ELAN0001:00: unknown packet ff ff ff ff 

 

guessing, i2c modules, elantech modules for HID, ... anything else which may be useful.

----------

## excelereight

I'm starting to think kernel patches may be required for this device, but that would be a little odd considering Arch's LiveUSB works.  On the other hand, the issue persists when trying to boot from a Gentoo LiveUSB; everything works but the keyboard and touchpad (it still boots into a graphical environment and works fine when I plug in a USB keyboard.  I had already enabled every relevant HID/Elantech module I could find in my kernel build, thanks for your help, though.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> considering Arch's LiveUSB works.

 

That'S easy now. just check whats loaded and how the kernel is set up there.

----------

## excelereight

 *Quote:*   

> That'S easy now. just check whats loaded and how the kernel is set up there.

 

Not quite that easy; that was the first thing I had tried   :Very Happy: 

Anyway, I was able to get it working. It's as I suspected, kernel patches are necessary, and I guess Arch has them by default.  After applying GalliumOS' patches (https://github.com/GalliumOS/linux/tree/v4.9.4/galliumos/diffs) everything works as expected, which I assume is due to the patch that increases the number of IRQs by one so that the keyboard and touchscreen don't have to fight over one.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Thanks

So google made again devices which do not stick to the usual convention. Intersting to know

 *Quote:*   

> Bug Fixes
> 
> Fixes for issues that affect ChromeOS devices and are not found in standard distros.

 

says everything. like on android where google also do not stick to the specs

--

Cool that you got it working.

----------

